# overstuffed Italian Fatty



## bigredq (Feb 15, 2009)

Saw a pic of Ken's tortellini fatty the other day, and I just HAD to do one.
This puppy ended up stuffed to the limit and than some.

The ingredients 
1 1/2 lbs of Bob Evans Italian Sausage, baby spinach, Prociutto, cheese tortellini, some green greek olives in a sicilian herb sauce from the olive bar, roasted red tomatos, mozzarella, asiago, parmasan, romano cheese.


and a few of the stuffing
some minced garlic and onion








Here she is had to go with a bacon weave to help hold it together


about 30 minutes before it's coming off







Hope you enjoy looking at these as we did eating it.  This one had fantastic flavors


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 15, 2009)

That looks really tasty. Everything except the Olives that is. My mothers name is Olive.


----------



## preacherrodgers (Feb 15, 2009)

absolutly beautiful


----------



## tld (Feb 15, 2009)

What he said


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cha Ching!
You got paid in Flavor Dollars!!!
Very good job!


----------



## darrin (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## pignit (Feb 15, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2009)

A knockout FATTY, congrats and thankks for sharing an excellent smoke and Q. Points to you!


----------



## bigredq (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone,  this one goes in the books for encore's.   Was a big hit with my wife, and believe me.  That aint easy.


----------



## got14u (Feb 16, 2009)

i like where you went with this fatty. i might try to twist one out with italian and greek ingredients. points !!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 16, 2009)

Ooooooooofffffff...that reminds me of a really good book that I've not read yet, but, need to...

That's like a piece of Italion art! Nice. Sure yer gonna be able to handle all that? I got room in my belly, fridge, too!

Eric


----------



## grinder (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks awesome. Rep points for you. Was the tortellini fully cooked and what was the cook time of the fatty?


----------

